# lefthanded



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*kidal*


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew:
שמאלי (smali)


----------



## jhia

Tagalog:

left        - kaliwa
lefthanded - kaliwete


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

*levoruk, levak*


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish

Solak*


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

- If you mean someone who writes with his/her left hand: *vasenkätinen*
- If you mean something that is on the left side (traffic for example): *vasemmanpuoleinen*.


----------



## salander

*italian:

Mancino*


----------



## DearPrudence

French:

"*gaucher*" (as opposed to "droitier")
("*gauche*" = left)


----------



## MarX

Hello!
Sorry that I forgot to include this question in the other thread:

*In your language, is the word for lefthanded lexically related to the word for left?*

Unlike in English, in Indonesian they are pretty much two independent words not related to each other, _*kidal* (lefthanded)_ and _*kiri* (left)._

Salam


----------



## phosphore

It is, in Serbian.

lefthanded - m. *levoruk*, f. *-a*, n. *-o*
morphemic analysis: *lev-o-ruk (-ø/a/o)*

left (adj.) - m. *levi*, f. *leva*, n. *levo*
left (adv.) - *levo*
hand - *ruka* (f.)

Could you tell us whether Indonesian is synthetic language or not?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο αριστερόχειρ (-ας)
(O arister*o*khir (-as) _m._
Η αριστερόχειρ (-ας)
(I arister*o*khir (-as) _f._
Το αριστερόχειρ 
(To arister*o*khir) _n._
A compound word from ἀριστερά (left)+χεὶρ (hand).
We have a few idiomatic words also:
-Ζερβοχέρης (Zervokh*e*ris). From the Byzantine Greek Ζερβός-Zerv*o*s (medieval Ζαρβός-Zarv*o*s-->stupid, crazy, later Zervos. Based on the Social stigma of left-handedness because the left side was used as a metaphor for misfortune. e.g. Ancient Greeks avoided even calling the left ἀριστερά, they preferred the euphemism εὐώνυμον-->good name, because bad omens came from the left).
-Ζερβός (Zerv*o*s)
-Ανάζερβος (An*a*zervos)
-Ζερβοκουταλάς (Zervokutal*a*s, meaning the left-palmed).


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:* Esquerrà (Left = Esquerra).
Esquerrà, esquerrana, esquerrans, esquerranes.


----------



## MarX

Thank you!

In Hebrew and Italian the words for _left _and_ lefthanded_ don't seem to be related to each other either.



RaLo18 said:


> In Hebrew:
> שמאלי (smali)


 


salander said:


> *italian:*
> 
> *Mancino*


----------



## MarX

phosphore said:


> It is, in Serbian.
> 
> lefthanded - m. *levoruk*, f. *-a*, n. *-o*
> morphemic analysis: *lev-o-ruk (-ø/a/o)*
> 
> left (adj.) - m. *levi*, f. *leva*, n. *levo*
> left (adv.) - *levo*
> hand - *ruka* (f.)
> 
> Could you tell us whether Indonesian is synthetic language or not?


What do you mean with synthetic?


----------



## RaLo18

Actually, in Hebrew it is related:
Left = שמאל (pronounced like small)
Left-handed = שמאלי (smali)


----------



## Aleco

Not necessarily related in Norwegian.
*
Norwegian(Bm):
*_left: _venstre
_lefthanded: _skjevhendt, skeivhendt (_lit: wrong-handed_); venstrehendt (_lit: left-handed_)

In Norwegian, "left-handed" is a rather new term, since "wrong-handed" sounds offensive... *sigh*


----------



## federicoft

MarX said:


> In Hebrew and Italian the words for _left _and_ lefthanded_ don't seem to be related to each other either.



As mentioned before, the Italian word for lefthanded is "mancino", which in turn derives from "manca", an obsolete or literary word for "left" (the standard word is "sinistra").


----------



## pickypuck

In Spanish, "zurdo". But in Extremadura you can hear the word "chobo".

Greetings.


----------



## MarX

Thank you! 



pickypuck said:


> In Spanish, "zurdo". But in Extremadura you can hear the word "chobo".
> 
> Greetings.


Apparently in Spanish the words for left (izquierda) and lefthanded (zurdo, chobo) aren't related either.
Gracias!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
levák

In Lithuanian:
kairarankis


----------



## ErOtto

MarX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Apparently in Spanish the words for left (izquierda) and lefthanded (zurdo, chobo) aren't related either.
> Gracias!


 
*In Spanish* there is another word

Siniestro < located to the left
Siniestra < the left hand

*In German:*

left > links
lefthanded < Linkshänder

obviously related 

Re
Er


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic it's أعسر = a'sar; the root 3-s-r mean gives the meaning of difficulty!


----------



## jazyk

Not related in Portuguese.

left = esquerdo
left-handed = canhoto


----------



## Outsider

But in Portuguese there is also "esquerdino" for lefthanded.


----------



## jazyk

I didn't write that one because I'd never seen it.


----------

